# brass



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

i am wanting to build a manifold system for my air pump at work , if i use brass compression fittings will they affect water conditions or fish at all . 
thanks 
tom


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It will not.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

thank you , will have to finish off prject tommorow .


----------

